# [SOLVED] Can you recomend a good system case?



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

I think it was my cpu that blew up. 

Im having it sent back for analysis.

Anyhow I had my whole new system in my old full tower case. 

I have no idea what makes a good case. 

So recomendations please. 

Specs: 

amd 8320
gtx 660 geforce
8 gig ram
gigabyte mobo forgot the name but its atx
3 tb hd

I want something to keep the temps down but sitll affordable. i already have 750 corsair power so without a psu.

What should i look for?

I like full tower in the past as it gave me nice room to work but i guess there isnt any need so long as they design the case well, whereas they didnt back when i bought the old case 10 years or so ago! 

Prices up to aorund £50


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Can you recomend a good system case?*

It's a little over your budget, but I would highly recommend this case:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/NZXT-H440-T...UTF8&qid=1405385599&sr=8-1&keywords=NZXT+H440

Otherwise something like this will do just as well:

Cooler Master K-Series K380 USB3.0 Side Window Case for ATX PC: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Can you recomend a good system case?*

Cases are a personal choice and about any Mid-Tower, with a 120mm fan in front & rear will do the job. I avoid windowed cases (scratch easily) or cases with doors (easily broken).


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Can you recomend a good system case?*

I prefer Cooler Master. Quality cases with nice features. Many are also "toolless". They have numerous models from budget to high end. Choose whichever you like best and has the features you want/need.


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Can you recomend a good system case?*

I went with the aerocool v9.


----------

